# New boat and first fish



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Went to Perdido Bay today to break in my new boat and engine. It was a little rough trying to keep the engine between 3000 - 4500 rpm like the manual said but did the best I could. Here is a picture of the new boat. 










After we finished breaking in the engine we fished for a little bit. Here is the first fish caught from my new boat.










Of course it had to be a gaft top cat. Cats is all we caught today. Had a lot of fun.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice new sled!!

Throw the fish back


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Meeeow. Nice boat though.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope you did at least get a little blood in the boat for luck. Nice ride in the bay today I bet. Anyway nice boat .:clap


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice boat:bowdown, add some lights to the front and have a flounder killing machine.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bad omen. you are doomed to a life of catching catfish


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

:clap:clap nice ride and glad you made a catch your first ride out.No scunks allowed on your boat.


----------



## Whisky (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Rig!:letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Boat!!! Hell, that'll fry up real good.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice ride and report man. At least ya caught something:clap


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Gaftops and better than hardheads. At least you can eat Gaftops if you want. And they fight better.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice new boat you got there.Look at the bright side,you weren't skunked on the first trip in the new boat.:toast


----------



## Sepulga (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice ride. Eat the cat. They're not bad.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

You are already in the top 10% for this group you went and didn't just talk about it.:clapoke


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice boat


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

nice rig.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fishaholic (10/6/2007)*Nice boat:bowdown, add some lights to the front and have a flounder killing machine.


I 2nd that. Put you some light on the front of that bad boy. It'd make a nice flounder getter.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

at least you were fishing.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice ride hope your catch improves. :angel


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

At least it wasn't a goose egg. I predict many days on the water, and many, many nice keeper fish. Remember, it's all about the odds; The more you fish, the more you catch, the more you eat, the more you have to catch, the more you have to go fish. What a life. Enjoy your boat!.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like that boat will fly with such a large motor. Niceboat and keep the posts coming. We're expecting goodreports out of you!

Oh, I hear that if you lick the gafftop catfish slime it will give you hallucenations. Haven't tried it-Yet!!!! Anyone heard of this?


----------



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)

seark--that is the way to go--if I ever buy anothe boat it will be a sea ark


----------

